# Hello to anyone who knows me



## garyscottorn (Aug 20, 2009)

Just discovered this site by accident. Would like to get in touch with old shipmates. Look forward to hearing from you. 

I was with Ocean Fleets 1979 - 1984: Patroclus, Menelaus, Melampus, Cardigan Bay, Barber Priam, City of London, Oil Driller
Aulis & Riversdale College, Liverpool

Many adventures abroad and Liverpool: Aiggie Arms, Kingsman, Cabin Club and Slaughterhouse

Would like to hear from Greg Mckenzie, Gareth Tosh, Shaun Blake, John Williams (Sorry about dropping you off the back of that GS1000), Ashley V P Williams (Rover), Lewibop (Andy Lewington), Martin Rhodes (Stumpy), Tommy Meharry and others who remember me or anyone who knew them or is in touch.

Then Crescent shipping, followed by NSCSA 1984 - 1986, Lowline 1987

Gary


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

*Gary*, a warm welcome to you. Thank you for joining the community and thank you for your first posting and interesting posting. Do enjoy the site and all it has to offer, and we very much look forward to your postings. _Bon Voyage_. (Thumb)
_
ps. In line with the Site Owner's policy we have removed your email address - this is as much as to protect you as anything, as strange folk surf the net trawling for email addresses._


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Welcome onboard Gary, enjoy the site.

Cheers Frank


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome to the crew, Gary.
You'll find members from those companies about the ship so, now you've signed on, have a good trip.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Gary,
I assume you were deckside. I don't recognize any of those names. I started with Ocean as Eng. Cadet in Jan '80 when the E/C's moved out to Iliad House. 

You may have been a contemporary of an old school pal of mine, Allan Leech who was a deckie. Allan was up on the Western Scottish ferries, as Master I believe, the last I heard of him.
Regards,
Dave


----------



## garyscottorn (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi Dave
Not sure if our paths crossed but we were certainly there at the same time. What is your second name, what did you sail on and when. I will look up my dates if you sailed on any of these:
Patroclus
Menelaus
Melampus
Cardigan Bay
Barber Priam
Melampus again
City of London
Oli Driller
Regards
Gary Scottorn


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome from Lancashire - I hope you will enjoy the site.


----------



## Dave Tyler (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Gary,
I think we sailed together on Saudi Tabuk in 85, I was the leckie. How are you?
Regards,
Dave


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome onboard to SN and enjoy the voyage


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Gary and welcome to SN. Bon voyage.


----------



## garyscottorn (Aug 20, 2009)

*Saudi Tabuk*



Dave Tyler said:


> Hi Gary,
> I think we sailed together on Saudi Tabuk in 85, I was the leckie. How are you?
> Regards,
> Dave


Hi Dave
I think you are right I was 3rd mate from March - July 1985. I also sailed on Abha Oct 84 - Jan 85 & Riyadh twice, think it was the second trip on her when we had a major fire in the middle of the Atlantic -we were carrying charcoal, wood etc (usual sort of cargo for a roro !). I left after that and came ashore.

How are you, what you doing these days, are you in touch with any one - can you remember who else was on Tabuk at the time.

Regards
Gary


----------



## Dave Tyler (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Gary,
I worked for NSCSA from 83-87; sailed on all of thier vessels, did a total of 10trips altogether. Left them for the Sealink/Stena ferries out of Dover and Folkestone - then left them in 92 to work ashore. Currently I'm self-employed in the health and safety industry. What are you up to these days?

The guys I remember from the Tabuk are; C/E 'the Tropical Scot' Bob Ba-Maung (Bobs on this site also). 3/E Clive Beaver, Deck Engineer Steve Minchin. Cannot remember the others i'm afraid. I'm still in touch with Bob Ba-Maung and Steve Minchin.

Regards,
Dave


----------



## garyscottorn (Aug 20, 2009)

Dave Tyler said:


> Hi Gary,
> I worked for NSCSA from 83-87; sailed on all of thier vessels, did a total of 10trips altogether. Left them for the Sealink/Stena ferries out of Dover and Folkestone - then left them in 92 to work ashore. Currently I'm self-employed in the health and safety industry. What are you up to these days?
> 
> The guys I remember from the Tabuk are; C/E 'the Tropical Scot' Bob Ba-Maung (Bobs on this site also). 3/E Clive Beaver, Deck Engineer Steve Minchin. Cannot remember the others i'm afraid. I'm still in touch with Bob Ba-Maung and Steve Minchin.
> ...


Hi Dave

I remember Bob, Steve and Clive. Who could forget Clive he was nuts. I remember many times being on the bridge on 12-4 listening to screaching tyres form deck 3 - that would be clive giving some of the 4 wheeld cargo a test drive!!!!!!!!!! Bob use to play my guitar mainly because I was so crap - was Steve from the West Country. 

When I was made redundant from NSCSA I did a spell in north sea on the supply boats then got fed up and came ashore, since then I have had a financial services company since 1987.

Do you remember anyone from the deck side


----------



## garyscottorn (Aug 20, 2009)

garyscottorn said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> I remember Bob, Steve and Clive. Who could forget Clive he was nuts. I remember many times being on the bridge on 12-4 listening to screaching tyres form deck 3 - that would be clive giving some of the 4 wheeld cargo a test drive!!!!!!!!!! Bob use to play my guitar mainly because I was so crap - was Steve from the West Country.
> 
> ...


p.s. do you remember who the RO was - I think it was Mark Arscott aka Goonhillyhead


----------



## Crabman (Feb 19, 2009)

garyscottorn said:


> Just discovered this site by accident. Would like to get in touch with old shipmates. Look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> I was with Ocean Fleets 1979 - 1984: Patroclus, Menelaus, Melampus, Cardigan Bay, Barber Priam, City of London, Oil Driller
> Aulis & Riversdale College, Liverpool
> ...


Joined Ocean in 1974 but sailed as Third Mate on Melampus for 8 trips from 1980-1982 
Gareth griffiths


----------



## dmcd (Nov 16, 2008)

*Riyadh or Makkah*

Hi Gary

I remember you. My names Dave Mc Dowell. I was the third engineer on one of the above ships with you. Remember drinking lots of Bacardi in my cabin after the 8 - 12. I`ve a feeling you won`t remember me. I`m from N Ireland, that might help.
You were related in some way to a guy who was a mate there. I think his name was John Stone.
Unfortunately I`m still at sea. Spoke recently with Dave Tyler and sailed for a few years with Bob Ba Maung on Stena ferries.
Stiil there, back and forward across Irish sea.

Cheers


----------



## dmcd (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi gary

Just reading your rest of your posts. It must have been the Riyadh cause I was onboard for the fire. It was a Saturday afternoon. Can`t remember who the old man was but the mate was called Dave Gammons who later went Old Man.
Chief was a Finn. Ove --------??
Long time ago.


----------



## Dave Tyler (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Gary,

Yes, Goonhilly head was the RO. Also remember form the Deck side; Old Men Andy Parkes, Dave Parke, Eric Dodds & Bob Barrett. C/O's Dave Gammons, Jimmy Edge, John Stone, Noel Howlett. 2/0 Dave Sweet. 3/0's Dermot Smythe & Andy Hammil. Can't rememer the names of all the Scandinavain and Asian officers.
Steve was from Cheltenham and still lives in that neck of the woods. I recall going for a spin with Clive at the wheel, round the main trailer deck in a Porcshe 928S we had on board, I was relived to get out of it one piece!!!
Are you still in contact with any one else from NSCSA?

Regards,
Dave


----------



## garyscottorn (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi Dave - I think I do remember you - yes i still very partial to the odd bacardi or two. Remember the fire on the Riyadh, at the time I was in the gym working out with some weights I made - probably with your help actually and I remember the smell of burning charcoal and thinking no one mentioned the bbq. Next thing the alarm goes off, and i go racing up the bridge - I thing the old man saying to me he was unsure whether it was a false alarm, but I told him it wasn't! I will try and find time to dig out some pics and post them on here.
Good to hear from you
regards
Gary


----------



## garyscottorn (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi Dave T
I managed to track goonhilly (literally) down the other day, it was fairly easy I remembered he designed model train kits and he lives in Watford. Dont know whether you remember there was another third mate, he was nuts, and there was a very serious maltese second mate (mario I think) - we wound the poor sod up something rotten.


----------



## Dave Tyler (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Gary,
I cannot remember who the other Third Mate was, long time ago now and the memory isn't so good these days!! I do remember Mario though, think he lived in Gozo. 
Regards,
Dave


----------



## johnfw (Apr 25, 2012)

*Hello Gary !*

I do forgive you for dropping me off the back, but not sure if I forgive you for driving off in a Cricket Club Beer Haze (*))

Great to hear from you, and anyone else that was around at the time.


----------

